# Cabinchick's Daily Weight Loss Journal



## Cabinchick (Jan 4, 2012)

Excited to join Red Hot Mamas! Didn't start my diet today, but will post what I DID eat  My struggles, aside from portion control, are drinking enough water and of course getting daily excercise (cardio).
My plan is to lose 50 pounds by July 27- the day my niece gets married.  I started dieting the first week in November and had lost 30 pounds by the end of the month. Christmas fun and food caused me to gain back ten pounds, but I'm back to finish my goal.
I also have health issues so I am adding information that my MD requests from me at our visits.

Personal Info: Married, mother of three young adult children. 2 Grandsons and a Grandaughter  due on 1/23/2012 via C-Section. All live in another state 
Name: Connie
Religion: Yes, Christian.
Age: 50
State: Idaho
Employer: Not anymore, I'm an early retiree 
Hobbies: My animals and ranch. Trying to be a patient, loving wife (sometimes I struggle at this too!) Fixing up this log home we bought as an estate sale. 
Ranch Critters: 1 St. Bernard, 1 Cocker Spaniel, 1 Mini Dauschaund. 3 Myotonic Goats. 16 chickens. 1 Anotolian Shepherd on hold until she's a bit older - currently 4 weeks. 1 Cat.


Date:1/3/2012

weight:  194 pounds          

meds taken: 3

Breakfast: coffee with lots of half and half and splenda
time:5:00 AM
what was eaten: just coffee
Water: 16 oz
Calories:unknown

Snack: orange
Water: 16 oz.
Calories: unknown

lunch: baked potato with butter
time: 1:30pm

supper: Creamy Wild Rice and Chicken Soup, glass of Zin
time:8:00PM
Water:16 oz
Calories: unknown

snack: Chips, and cookies before bed
Time: 3:00pm
Calories: unknown

workout routine for today:stacked wood, 
length of workout: 20 minutes

Ewww...I hate to even read this. How unhealthy. Tomorrow I will do better!


----------



## autumnprairie (Jan 4, 2012)

on joining the RHM youwill get better, most of us are doing the Weight Watcher Points because it is based on a wholesome meal meaning balance protein, fat, fiber and so on 
as far as coffe you would count the half and half which it should show on my journal as I too love it. ( thank God that I can't get light cream where I currently live)
Weight Watchers has a 1 week free online so you can get a feel for the point tracker and what you should be eating every day as far as points to lose weight.
If you don't eat enough you won't lose the weight or if you do it is muscle weight you lose not fat.
 YOU CAN DO THIS!!!!!!
pictures of you help if you wpuld like to post some.


----------



## redtailgal (Jan 4, 2012)

Cabinchick said:
			
		

> Ewww...I hate to even read this. How unhealthy. Tomorrow I will do better!


I dont think you did too bad.  Stacking wood is an excellent workout.  As for diet, yes there is room for improvement, but its wasnt so bad (cept maybe the chips and cookies, lol)

Glad to see your weight loss journal and looking forward to your first     moment with us!


----------



## Cabinchick (Jan 4, 2012)

This picture was taken in September 2012. We had just moved into our new home in Idaho. Look at all those chins 






This picture was taken in May 2009 at my eldest son's wedding. I felt pretty good at this weight 





As for the diet, which starts today, I am using the HGC1234 plan for the first week or so. I find it really helps supress my appetite until my stomach shrinks. Not crazy about the side effects though. After that, I stay on the same plan and don't take the drops. I've been on WW many times, and still make the WW Vegetable Soup. But the point system is not my favorite.
Yes, stacking wood is good exercise, but my fibro kicks in the next day or two. Not fun. Walking is better for me - just a personal choice. I love to spend time with my dogs anyway and it keeps them in shape.

Thanks for the encouragement, it's a big help


----------



## marlowmanor (Jan 4, 2012)

What is the HGC1234 plan?


----------



## Cabinchick (Jan 4, 2012)

http://www.hcg1234.com

My BIL and FTL both used this and each lost over 50 pounds. They claim that they are keeping it off (they live in a different state so I don't get to SEE this for myself) and eating normally, but making healthier choices. After being on this plan for two weeks, my mind was running so fast that I couldn't sleep. Yuck. But prior to that I felt good, which is why I'm just going to use it to jump start my diet.
Oh goodness! My DH is making our home raised pork sausage, gravy and biscuits for breakfast. It smells sooo good  But I will be strong - he doesn't know yet that I'm dieting, usually he is very supportive


----------



## marlowmanor (Jan 4, 2012)

That breakfast does sound delicious!   Those drops are expensive! Definately don't have the money to try something like that. Nice to hear it has worked for people though. I think I will stick with my WW pts and take the wieght off a little at a time hoepfully. My goals aren't as close as yours. I'll be happy to lose 50lbs in a year, heck I'd be happy just to get 25-30 lbs off this year!


----------



## daisychick (Jan 4, 2012)

Welcome to the club.    WE can do this.  You looked great in the wedding photo!  I keep a photo of myself when I felt my best hanging on my bathroom mirror.  It is great motivation to look at it each morning and tell myself I can look like that again.   

On another note, I would find it hard to resist the biscuits and sausage gravy.    I would have a little and then go light on lunch if it were me.   I am not an enabler, I'm just saying sometimes you can balance out your day if you eat a little "bad" for one meal.


----------



## Ms. Research (Jan 5, 2012)

Just stopped by to wish you luck in reaching that "Red Hot Mama" status.  

K


----------



## Cabinchick (Jan 5, 2012)

Well, I completely bombed yesterday. Forgot about my #1 rule: never go anywhere without a health snack in your purse or pocket. My DH and I went to town to pick up some groceries. That trip led to a trip to Home Depot, Big R, and others. We made it back home 5 hours later. I had eaten an orange at 10:00 AM, but nothing after that. My DH was starving so we stopped at Jack in the Box.  I ordered a sourdough cheeseburger instead of a salad. 
Have you ever felt like once you go off track, you may as well forget the diet the rest of the day? That's what I do, and I know it's wrong. 

Today I have a lunch date set up with a freind. I will be careful about what I eat, but the REAL diet plan starts again tomorrow. I haven't given up, just disappointed in myself 

Connie


----------



## Beekissed (Jan 5, 2012)

I know that feeling, though I've never been on a structured diet.  Just about doing better in general~ and then I'd go out with friends or have a birthday party for the kids and consume a mound of junk food and feel that the day was shot, why not just junk it all day?  Been there, done that.  

I'm trying to get away from that type of thinking and measuring my life not so much in "days" but in moments.  Bad meal, laid around all morning?  Tuff...a new moment is coming with the next meal or for the rest of the day's time.  I'll do better.  You'll do better.  We'll all do better!  :bun

You are a lovely woman!  I feel such an ugly duckling next to all you pretty women on this weight loss journey!    You all are so darn pretty!


----------



## redtailgal (Jan 5, 2012)

No point in beating your self up.

Realize your mistake and keep on truckin'.

The goal is not to never have a bad diet day........its to have more good days than bad days.

Beekissed.......*nothing* made by God is ugly.


----------



## Beekissed (Jan 5, 2012)

Well...I'm not exactly _ugly_..just not as pretty as you gals!    You all are so tall and lovely.


----------



## autumnprairie (Jan 5, 2012)

Beekissed said:
			
		

> You are a lovely woman!  I feel such an ugly duckling next to all you pretty women on this weight loss journey!    You all are so darn pretty!


  

WE ARE THE RHM none of us are ugly.
we are human we fail and then do what your parents said get back up and do it again and keep trying until we do.

We will suceed


----------



## Beekissed (Jan 5, 2012)

Will the Red Hot Mama's wear red hats or opt for another red garment?


----------



## autumnprairie (Jan 5, 2012)

Beekissed said:
			
		

> Will the Red Hot Mama's wear red hats or opt for another red garment?


We will have to ask RTG what we are wearing.


----------



## redtailgal (Jan 5, 2012)

that would be heels and skinny jeans.

(cept me.  I dont like heels.  I'll go bare foot and just carry my heels)

Course they will have to be red heels..............to match my poor sore nose.      I look lllike Rudolph!


----------



## autumnprairie (Jan 5, 2012)

redtailgal said:
			
		

> that would be heels and skinny jeans.
> 
> (cept me.  I dont like heels.  I'll go bare foot and just carry my heels)
> 
> Course they will have to be red heels..............to match my poor sore nose.      I look lllike Rudolph!


skinny jeans and carry red heels for me too, I too go bare foot


----------



## Cabinchick (Jan 6, 2012)

Date:1/5/2012

meds taken: 3

Breakfast: coffee with Skinny Creamer and Splenda
time:5:30 AM
what was eaten: mandarin orange
Water: 16 oz

Snack: 2 melba toast
Water: 16 oz.
Time: 10:15AM

lunch: Arby's Roast Beef Sandwich, no sauce, top of bun removed 
Water: 16 oz.
time: 12:00

Snack: Rasberry Mocha (at a coffee shop with a friend)
Time:1:00 pm

supper: Steam Bag of Bird's Eye Lightly Seasoned Asian Veggies, steamed
             Apple
             Sugar Free Jello
time:7:00pm
Water:16 oz

Activity: none

Better day, but still need to make better choices. Gotta stay away from that fast food, geez! And I could've had a skinny mocha, or just tea or coffee. Need to MAKE the time for activity, no excuses. Speaking of No Excuses, is anyone watching Biggest Loser this season? I LOVE that show! My DH loves the show too and doesn't need to lose a pound...
MD visit today: Found out I'm starting the big M  I guess that's partially good news. Also still have a bacterial sinus infection after 2 rounds of antibiotics. So does my DH, we started another round of a different antibiotics. The doc said that most of her clients that are new to the area take two years to adjust to the climate 
Thanks for the encouragement! Beekissed, I'm going to try your method of thinking: Tuff, a new moment is coming. That's good stuff right there


----------



## Beekissed (Jan 6, 2012)

Barefootin' here also....heels are a torture devise invented by men.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Jan 6, 2012)

I have to share this, 

so for new years eve night, 

I have on, my skinny jeans that my husband picked out for me and made me buy.
High-heels, yes, husband was in the shoe department bringing me high-heels to try on, now I wear a 10 wide so no easy task. 
matching under garment set, that I picked out, but met husbands approval, 
The top was okay, pretty and comfortable,
dangly earing, pulling on my ears, Yes, husband picked them out. 

Now, I am not in any better shape than most of you. for sure need to loose weight. 

I come out all dressed up, he smiles, then gets this serious look on his face, and says, "You are walking kind of stiff."  

AFter 20 years of marraige I am trying to be patient with the man. And I do appreciate that he cares and notices me. but I want my flat little shoes(or flat big shoes), and regular jeans back on.   

sorry for high-jacking your thread for  a minute cabinchick,  Wishing you better luck today on your quest.


----------



## Beekissed (Jan 6, 2012)

Wouldn't you like to have them trade you places for a little while and watch them weeble about in 4 in. spike heels?


----------



## redtailgal (Jan 6, 2012)

men!


----------



## Cabinchick (Jan 6, 2012)

Morning all 

On the fence about the heels shoes issue. They make your legs look great - for that I am willing to endure the pain  However balance is an issue - I walk around stiff too, so I don't wear 'em. Bought a really cute pair of MukLuk boots with a 3 1/2 inch heel right before Christmas on sale, they're cool - knit patten in black, brown, rust and tan all they way down to the top of the ankle - black suede from the top of the ankle down and a cuff at the top of the boot with that fake lamb's wool stuff at the top. Haven't worn them though because 1) if you have short legs to start with, boots don't do you any favors (think oompa lumpa) and 2) balance. Imagine if I fell, how humiliating that wold be! Another motivator to get some of this weight off.....


----------



## marlowmanor (Jan 6, 2012)

20kidsonhill said:
			
		

> I have to share this,
> 
> so for new years eve night,
> 
> ...


I know about shoe shopping when you have big feet. I wear a womens size 11! Always hate shoe shopping becasue none of the cute shoes are in my size!  Not a fan of heels either, prefer barefoot or flip flops!


----------



## daisychick (Jan 6, 2012)

I'm not wearing heels.    I'll go barefoot and carry my PINK flip flops.   

Cabinchick, keep up the good work.  It is all about baby steps to change to good choices.   Make one little change a day and it will really add up.


----------



## autumnprairie (Jan 6, 2012)

daisychick said:
			
		

> I'm not wearing heels.    I'll go barefoot and carry my PINK flip flops.
> 
> Cabinchick, keep up the good work.  It is all about baby steps to change to good choices.   Make one little change a day and it will really add up.


I have come to the conclusion that the ads stalk us. I have a high heel shoe ad with pink heels 


Keep up the good work


----------



## Cabinchick (Jan 7, 2012)

Date:1/6/2012

meds taken: 3

Breakfast: coffee with Skinny Creamer and Splenda
time:5:30 AM
what was eaten: mandarin orange
Water: 16 oz

Snack: 2 melba toast
Water: 16 oz.
Time: 10:15AM

lunch: green salad, no dressing
Water: 16 oz.
time: 12:00

Snack: mandarin orange
Time:1:00 pm

supper: lean turkey burger with 1 piece of bun, dill pickles
time: 5:00pm
Water:16 oz

snack: handfull of trail mix

Activity: loaded 8 heavy black garbage bags left from the estate sale into my car and took them to the dump. Our dump only has those big garbage containers, so I had to swing them up and above my shoulder and toss them in. Hated doing that, but nothing could be salvaged in all the stuff, moisture had been in there for who knows how long. It was smelly 

Pretty good day. Fibro is flaring in my right arm, shoulder and back. Animals have all been tended to. Think I'll go lay down for a bit. 
Good luck to everyone today!


----------



## autumnprairie (Jan 7, 2012)




----------



## redtailgal (Jan 7, 2012)

You ladies make me proud!  

I'm struggling pretty bad over here, but thanks to you gals, I will stick to it.


----------



## autumnprairie (Jan 10, 2012)

redtailgal said:
			
		

> You ladies make me proud!
> 
> I'm struggling pretty bad over here, but thanks to you gals, I will stick to it.


we are here for ya


----------



## autumnprairie (Jan 10, 2012)

Keep up the good work!!!! 

:bun


----------



## Cabinchick (Jan 10, 2012)

Good Morning All 

Little bit behind on my journal.
Wednesday wasn't a great diet day, yesterday was ok but could of been much better.
Date:1/9/2012

meds taken: 3

Breakfast: decaf coffee with Skinny Creamer and Splenda
time:5:30 AM
what was eaten: big orange
Water: 4 oz.

Snack: 1 piece of toast w/1 tsp. butter
Water: 4 oz.
Time: 10:15AM

lunch: N/A
Water: 
time: 

Snack: N/A

Went out to dinner at a Mediterranian Restaurant

Appetizer: Melted cheese on Pita pieces flambe
Supper: Po' Boy Shrimp Gyro, 1 piece of Bahklava for dessert 
time: 4:00pm
Water:16 oz (cucumber infused) 

Activity: loaded my little goats into the car and unloaded at the vets. They are doing well  

Tomorrow is weigh in day for me, not looking forward to it. 
My church is starting "The Daniel Plan"  small groups and I signed up. They start Thursday. For those of you are unfamiliar with this weight loss program, here's the link: http://danielplan.com Maybe I'll make some new freinds too. Haven't done much to meet people since we moved here last August.
Today is going to be a GREAT day. Let's lose some poundage!!!


----------



## Ms. Research (Jan 10, 2012)

Wishing you all the luck.  

Always great to meet new people.  And having a support group, like you have here, will definitely help with your goal.

YOU CAN DO IT!

k


----------



## Cabinchick (Jan 10, 2012)

Absolutely, this is a wonderful support group!!


----------



## Cabinchick (Jan 12, 2012)

Date:1/11/2012

Weight: 190

meds taken: 3

Breakfast: decaf coffee with Skinny Creamer and Splenda
time: 6:00 AM
what was eaten: tangerine
Water: 16 oz

Snack: 2 Melba Toast
Water: 8 oz
Time: 10:00 AM

lunch: Baked chicken breast and green salad
Water: 16 oz
time: Noon

Snack: Celery and carrot sticks
Time: 2:30 pm
Water: 8 oz

Supper
1 piece talapia, broiled - steamed vegies w/lemon - bread stick
time: 6:00 pm
Water:16 oz 

Activity: Walked 45 minutes

Lost 4 pounds weighing in Tuesday. Yay!


----------



## daisychick (Jan 12, 2012)

Looking great!      Can't wait to hear how your weigh in goes.


----------



## Cabinchick (Jan 12, 2012)

That was my weigh in. I know, not much, but I didn't stick to my diet as well as I would've liked. Hoping a new weightloss program will help. Structure helps.


----------



## daisychick (Jan 12, 2012)

Cabinchick said:
			
		

> That was my weigh in. I know, not much, but I didn't stick to my diet as well as I would've liked. Hoping a new weightloss program will help. Structure helps.


Oh, I thought it said you were waiting to weigh in on Tuesday!     Great job on your weigh in.


----------



## Beekissed (Jan 18, 2012)

CC, how's things?  Need a hug or a pat on the back?


----------



## Cabinchick (Jan 18, 2012)

Hi Beekissed,

Today was weigh in and I lost 3 pounds  That' works for me although I wish it was more. Will increase my walking distance tomorrow.

Been feeling kinda blue lately, not sure why. Maybe the drop in sugar intake or caffiene? Whatever it is, it will pass. Just gotta keep pluggin along.

C


----------



## Beekissed (Jan 18, 2012)

Three pounds is great!!!  I'd give anything to have lost 3 lbs since last weigh in!    

This time of year lends itself to the bluesy, lethargic feeling, don't you think?  I have to fight that each winter...I used to tan every 2 wks and it helped to stave off that seasonal affective disorder, but that was when I was much younger.  The old skin couldn't take that nowadays....


----------



## autumnprairie (Jan 25, 2012)

stopping by to say have a GREAT day and keep up the good work!


----------



## Cabinchick (Jan 25, 2012)

Hi All,

Weighed in yesterday with a ZERO weight loss. Maybe I'm at a plateau, although I haven't been walking as much this week and went out to dinner twice. Made wise choices on the entree (broiled fish and steamed veggies) but lost control when the rolls and butter were served. Could be a combination of all kinds of factors, but bottom line is I did not lose weight.

Trying to put this behind me, but it's difficult. Certainly easier than if I had gained, but still...
Getting sick of drinking what seems like an office cooler worth of water a day...lol...I feel like I live in the bathroom at times. Scouted out every bathroom at the local grocery stores, Home Depot, etc...just like when I had small children - thought I was done with that, but NOOOO.... now it's me!

Hope everyone else is doing well and is stickin' to it better than I am 

Connie

PS. Now that I have had my pity party I feel a little better. Thanks for listening to my whine...I promise I won't quit this fight. Just had to vent a bit.


----------



## daisychick (Jan 25, 2012)

Getting your water in is GREAT!  You are doing fabulous!  

Sorry about all the bathroom breaks, what goes in must come out.


----------



## redtailgal (Jan 25, 2012)

Well, everyone gets a pity part every now and again.

Hang on, and push thru......it will be worth it in the end.

I know and YOU know that you CAN do this


----------

